# Léonin (1150 ? — 1201 ?)



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello everyone, again.

Well, continuing with the "line of time" that I started, I want to share another composer, the second one.

Léonin
















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Léonin

That´s it. I hope that you enjoy it.

See you soon. Have a nice day.


----------

